# Tacoma WA Paint shop



## annam5150 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi there - we are looking for recommendations of paint shops for our 1969 GTO - near Tacoma WA or the surrounding areas


----------



## 2015xdrive (Sep 26, 2018)

*paint shop near tacoma*

Corvettes of Auburn, John Byers custom paint in Auburn. Both are great choices!


----------

